
One Ancient Commodore Amiga Runs the Heat and AC for 19 Public Schools - ohjeez
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a16010/30-year-old-computer-runs-school-heat/
======
sharemywin
Solved it for 50% of the cost:

[https://www.amigaforever.com/emulator/](https://www.amigaforever.com/emulator/)

can I have my $1M now.

of course the $250 computer to run the emulator will have to come out of the
school systems half.

